# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Eskom Fact Sheet On Generators.

## AndyD

http://www.eskom.co.za/Documents/FS_...eGenerator.pdf

Eskom have released a fact sheet on selecting and installing household generators. I was initially quite excited because I though maybe they'd highlight some of the problems with camping and site type generators being totally inappropriate for domestic back-up use.....but alas no.

My suspicions were raised when I saw the reference to '12 gauge ground wire' in question 10. After some elementary Googling I see they've mostly plagiarized a Popular Mechanics article that was published in June 2011. At the bottom I see they've cunningly stated it was *compiled* by Eskom Corporate Affairs February 2015 as opposed to written so I guess they're not even trying to hide the fact it's not their handiwork. I hope they're paying royalties!!!

----------


## AndyD

> A standby generator is permanently installed apparatus, much like a compressor for a central air-conditioning system


 That statement hardly helps clarify the purpose of a standby generator for the man on the street.




> As an alternative, the manual may ask you to run a ground wire from the generator's grounding terminal to the ground bus inside the house's service panel. As long as you follow the instructions provided in the manual, the generator will be safely grounded.


 Hmmm, so it's okay for everyone to remove the covers from their DB and connect earth wiring. Also no mention that with newer installations there should be an earth bar somewhere on the premises that's accessible and is specifically for this type of connection. Also a heavy implication that manufacturers instructions should be followed regardless of what SANS 10142 has to say.

----------


## chris.brits@webmail.co.za

Hi Andy,
I don't know if this is the right place but if I may, do I need to earth a 7kW home supply generator with a earth rod. Just want to make sure the installtion is safe.
Regards Chris

----------


## GCE

> Hi Andy,
> I don't know if this is the right place but if I may, do I need to earth a 7kW home supply generator with a earth rod. Just want to make sure the installtion is safe.
> Regards Chris


You would need to install an earth spike along with indictor lights etc at the DB 
The neutral will also need to be earthed but only when running on generator which can be done with a change over switch , switching neutral as well
If the genset is VOV it cannot be used and if you complete the installation correctly and the client then hooks up a VOV he will more than likely damage the generator 
Pasted a couple of the regs below 


_7.12.2.7 A 230 V generator with a V-O-V earth connection (centre tap on
winding which is earthed), shall not be connected to a fixed electrical
installation.
NOTE Such a generator may be used as a free-standing unit to provide power to
specific appliances.


7.12.3.1 Neutral bar earthing
7.12.3.1.1 Protection in accordance with the requirements of 6.7 shall be
provided for the electrical installation in such a manner as to ensure correct
operation of the protection devices, irrespective of the source of supply or
combination of sources of supply. Operation of the protection devices shall
not rely upon the connection to the earthed point of the main supply when the
generator is operated as a switched alternative to the main supply.
Where there is no existing earth electrode installed in the electrical installation,
a suitable earth electrode may be installed in accordance with SANS 10199.
When installed, the electrode shall be bonded to the consumer's earth terminal
and to the earthing point on the alternate supply by a conductor of at least half
the cross-section of that of the phase conductor, but not less than 6 mm2
copper, or equivalent. This also applies to a single-phase supply (see
also 5.2.3.1).

7.12.3.1.3 Where alternative supplies are installed remotely from the
installation, or from one another, and where it is not possible to make use of
a single neutral bar or neutral conductor which is earthed, the neutral of each
unit shall be earthed at the unit and these points shall be bonded to the
consumer's earth terminal (see 6.12.4). The supply from each unit which
supplies the installation or part of the installation, shall be switched by means
of a switch that breaks all live conductors operating substantially together (see
figures P.2 and P.4), to disconnect the earthed neutral point from the
installation neutral when the alternative supply is not connected (see also
6.1.6)._

----------


## chris.brits@webmail.co.za

Morning Andy,
Thankyou for the information. I am new to this so just one more question.
The generarator is a normal "domestic: gen and currently it is connected to the circuit via a socket outlet. The client just want to make the connection more 'permanent".
If all this is required he then might aswell carry on to use the socket outlet as the installtion of the change over switch is quite expensive.
Thanks 
Chris

----------


## GCE

When you say socket outlet , I presume he is back feeding with 2 plug tops - This is illegal and dangerous and could nullify any insurance claims if there is a fire or damage to equipment

You have to have a change over switch to prevent feeding back into the supply .If you rely on somebody else to turn the mains off before starting the genset you run the risk of killing a worker on the lines and being charged with manslaughter or the very least disability towards the worker.
The regulations SANS10142-1 , OHSA and Municipal bylaws are all clear in this regard , all 3 phases and neutral shall be disconnected before an alternative supply is connected.

_7.12.2.5 Where an alternative supply is provided to an installation or part of
an installation as a switched alternative to the main supply, the change-over
switching device shall disconnect the main supply before the alternative
supply is switched in. The change-over switching device shall be interlocked
in such a way that the main supply and the alternative supply cannot be
connected to the installation or part of the installation at the same time._

It has happened and documented in court papers ( http://www.saflii.org/za/cases/ZAECGHC/2011/37.html ) .

At the end the worker was awarded a huge disability pension by the courts 

Advise your client that it is dangerous and illegal , make sure it is in writing so that you never end up standing next to him in court.

----------

adrianh (12-Nov-21)

----------


## ians

And that was as far back as 2011 ... and people still do it  :Frown:

----------


## adrianh

> If all this is required he then might aswell carry on to use the socket outlet as the installtion of the change over switch is quite expensive.
> Thanks 
> Chris


Scary stuff....

.....This is why one RATHER pay a Reputable professional to do a job....

----------


## Justloadit

> Scary stuff....
> 
> .....This is why one RATHER pay a Reputable professional to do a job....


That's not the African way.
A number of expats are returning because they say it is too regulated out there  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> That's not the African way.
> A number of expats are returning because they say it is too regulated out there


My sister lives in Sydney and often speak about the differences in driving styles - In SA you can drive like a TWAT 24/7 and if you happen to get a fine you just don't pay it and nothing happens - ...doesn't work that way in OZ.

If you think you are just going to start your own little business in NZ you are making a huge mistake - They are very very protective of their own "native" industries

As you said - people tend to forget that SA is cowboy country - here we do as we please - Other countries don't allow such nonsense.

----------


## chris.brits@webmail.co.za

Thank you everybody. That iswhy I asked the question. There are a lot of people in my area doing just that. I will stay clear of trouble. Regards

----------

